# Edit: Growroom Hacks



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

Just a quick hack I use to catch all the goodness that drops off my air-buds on the screen… I only do this near the end, so the bottom shelf can still get air movement… 

-Islander.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Neat trick


----------

